# A real test for those billfishermen over these long cold months....



## Stressless (Oct 2, 2007)

:hotsun

Stressless


----------



## tigerbait (Oct 1, 2007)

Yep. Money rocks. Wish I had some.


----------



## fred (Dec 28, 2008)

A lucky bastard with a sailfish.


----------



## HIKE (Jul 10, 2008)

i dont know what yall are talking about but i dont see a fish or a lucky bastard:letsdrink:letsdrink


----------



## Speckulator (Oct 3, 2007)

What sailfish???? What fisherman?

George


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

That guy must be gay if he'staking thetime to fish with whats on board..... unless he's recovering!


----------



## Get'n Wade (Oct 28, 2007)

I think I'll go shoot myself now...:reallycrying


----------

